# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Results By IAHRS Recommended Surgeons >  700 FUE frontal repair case by Dr. Lindsey McLean VA

## Dr. Lindsey

This young man had a previous strip surgery in Mexico a few years ago.   Hes a medical technologist here in our area, and met my staff last year at a social function.  Interestingly , he came and actually watched Spexs December case with me and then asked us to do a small FUE case to his front.  
Shown are his preop and intraop pics, showing a few pluggy grafts placed previously and relatively little growth.  His 8 day postop pics show great healing of the donor area, and a terrible scar from his old surgery.   Im confident that well see him for postop checks and Ill post pictures.
Surprisingly he was a terribly hard person to FUE.   Despite pretty decent donor hair which was pretty straight, it took all day to get 700 grafts from him.  Quite the opposite of what you expect with straight hair and a stark contrast to a 500 graft FUE case we did yesterday  on a black guy and were done in just a few hours.  A good example of the unpredictable nature of FUE cases.

Dr. Lindsey McLean VA

----------

